# ResQ-Paq Discount for ShadowSpear



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I started carring ResQ-Paq products on my site. Since many of you are the ones that really might need to sue thier products, I figured I would give everyone here a discount on them. 

On checkout, type in the code Shadow and you will get a 10% discount on all the ResQ-Pak stuff you buy. (I also have a free shipping code if you buy enough). They are very good. I keep a Level 2 in my range bag for when I teach classes or just hit the range. As they say "It is better to have and not need, than need and not have."

_It is a vacume sealed personal aid kit._

_"The ResQ-PAK is a compact, durable kit of the essential items you need to stop life-threatening bleeding (for yourself or a buddy) until medical help is available. Designed to fit neatly and comfortably in a suit jacket, vest or BDU pocket, the ResQ-PAK is always ON you when you need it (and not left behind in the car)." _

_Some have QuickClot and some have Celox. They are NOTA Member Tested and Recomended. _

http://www.oramsecurity.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=resq-pak&Search.x=0&Sea


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 21, 2010)

View attachment 12103

Thought this might help people get an idea of the size of the kits.


----------

